# My hearthstone installation.



## MountainStoveGuy (Mar 7, 2006)

Thought i would share my stove install. Thanks for looking!


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Mar 7, 2006)

Here is one taking off.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 7, 2006)

MountainStoveGuy said:
			
		

> Thought i would share my stove install. Thanks for looking!



Better get busy on that baby gate.


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Mar 7, 2006)

few months yet to worry about that LOL. But i do have my kidco hearthgate. Its still in the box.


----------



## firemarshallbill (Mar 8, 2006)

very very sharp looking install MountainStoveGuy!


----------



## DonCT (Mar 8, 2006)

Holy cow!! That's looks alot like what I'm trying to do in my house. I have a old inefficent fireplace that's installed in a corner wall like that. I was just going to rip it out and put in a insert, but then I started thinking. If I can take out the wall entirely, I could just install a freestanding stove in the corner. But with your pictures, it looks like I might possibly just enlarge the opening (observing all clearances ofcourse). What are the walls of the opening made of?

Very nice looking stove!! Thanks for the picture. Now I'm reallying thinking (which could be dangerous  )


----------



## Marcus (Mar 10, 2006)

Nice looking stove.  That's a huge log in it!


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies :D

The walls are typical stud and drywall construction.  My wife didnt want to see the pipe in our catherdral celing so i boxed it it. If you do this type of install you really need to consider a chase for the chimney. Stove's like to vent more in the center of a house then the corner. Sorry it took so long to get back, i have been out of town last week.
Ryan


----------



## DonCT (Mar 13, 2006)

Do you have the plans or drawings for your install? I'm going to try and replicate it in my place. I spent the weekend laying it out on paper, and I am really begining to like the layout. I even went to the stove store and looked at the Hearthstone. That is one sharp stove! Even the fiance' loved it. Makes it much easier to convence her to let me do the work


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Mar 13, 2006)

I dont have any plans for it, i did build it when i buit the house, but i did it free hand and plan less, i hope your better the compound miter cuts then i am LOL. I designed the hearth for the mansfield so its larger then it needs to be. Don if you want to talk i will pm you my number.
Ryan


----------



## DonCT (Mar 13, 2006)

LOL, yea, it's going to be a great learning experience for me. This will be the first major addition to my place. I've been using this opportunity to learn CadKey, so I think I have it laid out ok. I'm just worried about the clearances to combustables. If I can durarock the alcove, I believe I can keep it pretty tight. I'm going to try and get the space conditioned, then have the stove vendor install the stove and the new chimney.

How have you liked the Harmony? What's been your average burn time.


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Mar 13, 2006)

The hearitage can get 7 inches to a cumbustable surface with double wall pipe and a heat sheild. The durarock wont do you any good unless its attached to steel studs. Or if its atached to wood studs with a one inch air space.
I put a electrical outlet in the roof of the alcove to plug christmas stuff into. 
I also like the oversized hearth, it gives you lots of storage room and keeps the crap off the floor. IF you want any specific measurments that i used i will get them for you. Good luck!


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Mar 13, 2006)

Ohh and one more thing, the reason those colums are on the sides is because i had to bring that alcove out further to maintain my stove clearance, but had that window in the way that prevented me from going strait across. The support box is nailed right against the backside of the header going across. 
I almoste forgot, i get 4-6 hour burn times using pine.


----------



## DonCT (Mar 13, 2006)

Yea, measurements of the hearthpad/stove clearances would be great!

I was planing on using the 1" spacers to gain the extra clearance distance. But how would I attach it to the wood studs? Is there an extra long nail/screw?


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Mar 13, 2006)

Imperial stove board products should be avalible through any tru-value hardware store. They make a spacer kit. Or you can get some conduit and chop it up to a  1 inch thickness.
The manual is here http://hearthstonestoves.com/documents/Heritage8021Manual.pdf and that will give you all the clearances you need. I will take some measurments of mine, but as you can see its a funny shape.


----------



## DonCT (Mar 13, 2006)

How did you handle the clearances on the rear? Did you use the parallel or corner clearances?


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Mar 13, 2006)

Since i "squared off" the rear (future chase for basement zero clearance firplece) of the alcove, i used parallel clearances.


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Mar 13, 2006)

Here are some pre install photos i found.


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Mar 13, 2006)

and another


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Mar 13, 2006)

And last but not least, now you framers dont make fun!


----------



## brian_in_idaho (Aug 29, 2006)

MSG, I just found this old post on a search.  Looks like a really nice install, I like the stone (slate?) work, turned out real well.  And no comments about the framing-but dude, using scaffold is cheating, gotta redneck engineer that instead!  Lets say some of my construction methods (ways of getting it done, not the work itself) were not quite OSHA approved.  Best part is that drywall hides lots of sins!  


How long did it take you to build your place?

Bri


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Aug 29, 2006)

broke ground in may of 2002, moved in july of 2004. 
That is indeed slate.


----------



## rdrcr56 (Sep 8, 2006)

It looks like a very nice installation.  How did you build your hearth?  According to Hearthstone it needs a 2.5 R-factor hearth pad.  I was thinking about stacking 6 sheets of cement board on top of each other and then tiling that.  What do you think?


----------



## DonCT (Sep 9, 2006)

Where are you seeing the 2.5 requirement? If you're getting a Hearthstone Heritage, it only requires an R value of 1.2


----------



## crow (Sep 9, 2006)

Just wanted to chime in...BEAUTIFUL JOB ! Looks great !


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Sep 9, 2006)

DonCT said:
			
		

> Where are you seeing the 2.5 requirement? If you're getting a Hearthstone Heritage, it only requires an R value of 1.2



He is thinking of the homestead. He is one of my customers, you guys should chime in and help him out. You all know how good i am at making hearthpads... NOT GOOD.


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Sep 9, 2006)

crow said:
			
		

> Just wanted to chime in...BEAUTIFUL JOB ! Looks great !



Thanks!! and thanks for posting your mug! you right, its fun to see what people actually look like. I was shure that elk always wore a funny hat, people always thought that i somehow i was on fire....


----------



## ourhouse (Sep 10, 2006)

Looks great MSG. Very nice work.


----------



## begreen (Sep 10, 2006)

Nice. I can feel the warmth from here. Good to see the baby pic too, he's getting big.


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Feb 1, 2007)

I bumping this for a local customer to look at so....
BUMP!


----------



## DonCT (Feb 1, 2007)

That's some bump you got in the trunk :wow:


----------

